# Is CC a bloke?



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

You said it was open for debate...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome 

Not sure what to vote for though.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

Hahaha someone said you're French.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Right, what little f*ckers gonnna admit to putting that. Im cool with must stuff, but French? The little shit is gonna pay. Bastard.






*Note. This was a joke. Im not really angry with you.


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 14, 2005)

.. not quite sure CC, but btw it is 'Modena' not 'Modène' : how can you hope to get a Ferrari if you misspell their hometown?! And worse, you make it look like a French name?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw it on a Map


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, I didn't say you were French. I put "I'm not quite sure" - I thought of putting homo. Alright, which arse said "Yes"?


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 14, 2005)

.. maybe a map drafted by an extremist French: even Michelin reports the right name ! Ah, la grandeur....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I had to put yes. The only piece of dignity I have left is slowly trickling out my ass and I need to uphold it.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

I suspected it might be you. Typical of an arse to put "Yes" for this question. You could have just not voted. I mean c'mon, you don't actually you're allowed a right to vote do you? Human rights don't apply to women, they're not people like ...me...and everyone else, but you DD.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I have to vote in every poll...Obsessive Compulsive 


Parm, you've probably guessed im not Italian. Its just a dream...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, he's French-Canadian really.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha... I said u were French........ I know you're a bloke, but I didnt want to insult NS and his Canadian bretheren, so French it is.......


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

I had to put the Canada option in. I had given Canada a lot of credit for the war. It looked like I was going soft on them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

Definatly Homo.... with that Flock of Seagulls Haircut he has half the time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Im watching you guy, very closely... 

(I know, theres huge potential there to reinforce the homo statement  )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 14, 2005)

Mini-Bloke


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2005)

Hehe...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

yeha refferring to mini-bloke, im not quite sure lol


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Things I wish id never said


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

well to be honest, mini-bloke is the chidliest name I ever heard........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Its just a freakin email address... :lol

nothing_gets_crossed_out is far more respecatable. I only put the mini bloke one cos its easiest for me to access...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

well you know I'm not so cynic. not more than the others. that's why i voted for "im not quite sure". but you must admit that mini-bloke is really gayish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Not really


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

really


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm not sure, it is a very debatable subject, but I am going to sit on the fence. Not Sure


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I will call him...."Minibloke"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2005)

i fail to see the problem with that name......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Stop humping the Laser Minibloke!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 17, 2005)

I voted Canadian.


So no.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 17, 2005)

...I will back him up on Minibloke, though.

Even if it is worded strangely, having a nickname that means "Guy who likes Mini Coopers" is not homo.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

Better Minibloke that Needle-dick the bug f**ker!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

I didn't expect that from you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I dont think the name is homo, I just thinkCC is a homo!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Better Minibloke that Needle-dick the bug f**ker!


   I want that added to the poll!

I'm pretty sure CC isn't Canadian, and he's definitely not French. Hmmmm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Then add it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

It's PD's poll. I'm not messin' with another man's goods. I'm not like that. 

Besides, I might delete it by mistake. You know me. :-"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Very true, better leave it for him.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2005)

...or minihomo


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah im about to ask what every young American doesent know.

"Whats a bloke???"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Guy, fella, bloke...all the same thing.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

What NS said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

You silly blokes!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2005)

Du bist auch ein närrisch Vogel!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Very good pisis I am impressed I can actually make sense of what you write in German. Most people it is just crazy but I dont blame them, I dont expect everyone to know German.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

Ya.

But dont worry CC, i know your a guy!

(I think)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

It's spelled "Ja", even though it's pronounced "Ya". I don't know too much more than that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

The J is pronounced like a YOT so it it gives it that Y sound.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

Add "Needle dick the bug f*cker" to the poll if you want.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

Damn I wish I had not voted yet.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

I wish i hadnt voted either.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad I waited to vote now!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 19, 2005)

you're gonna vote for yourself?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Why doesnt anyone think im a woman? Scared I might want to prove them wrong?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Huh?



oops, I'm still fucked up from that wedding - i thought youre cc


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Umm, now _that_ is something that I haven't been accused of before!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

CC why would we think you were a women? Its not like you have the requirements....

Or do you????


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 21, 2005)

CC is neither man nor woman.

He doesn't like Ferraris. Any human at least _likes_ Ferraris, even the most clueless blonde will repect...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Im 16 in a month, gonna buy a scooter for commuting to ATC...im well hardcore... 8)


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2005)

don't foregt to put on ur helmet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I wont.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2005)

and all your leathers........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe a leather jacket...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats a pretty cool Scooter! I wouldnt mind doing jumps and riding of hills with that!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 21, 2005)

Stick to the Minis or XR2, boy. Much better than THAT.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

oh don't worry, the lads at school are making sure he knows anything's better than that!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 22, 2005)

I bet so...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

CC is just plain wiered. But that is why we like him.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Stick to the Minis or XR2, boy. Much better than THAT.



Yes but thats another year to wait. This way, its a good step up to buying and running a car, and also its some form of independance for me. Scooters are kick ass.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Scooters are like fat girls. Both are fun to ride, but you don't want your friends to see you with one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont care if people see me on a Scooter. Someone with my character can get away with it


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

ummm..okay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

the only reason a scooter'd make CC look ok-ish is 'cos he so weird anyway......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Scooters are like fat girls. Both are fun to ride, but you don't want your friends to see you with one.



LOL that is funny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the only reason a scooter'd make CC look ok-ish is 'cos he so weird anyway......


#

Exactly. Its what youd expect from me, especially if I painted it lilac and put googly eyes on the front


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Then I would be really scared.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

So would people on the pavement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

that'd be bloody funny!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Im seeing...a cheaply made artist impression of the scene..

But I cant be arsed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe later


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Here we are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

you're 6"3, you wouldn't slouch like that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

That is just scary.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

what's that? an acid in your mouth?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Dont take the blue acid!


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, that sheet of little stamps are not for the Pixie Post! (Well I suppose they could be - depends)


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

concerning his facial expression, he already took one or two.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

looks like we're about to quit tonight's "chatterbox"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, of course its acid...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

you fucking junkie!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

How do you paste pictures like that over another picture????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Use a photo shop or your microsoft paint.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I use MS Paint cos im a cheap scabby bastard who cant be arsed to wait for Photoshop to load.  (Actually the real reson is cos I dunno how to use photochop  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Photoshop is great if you actually sit down and learn what you can do with it. It is quite complicated though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I can use the tutotials though because otherwise Adobe will find out im using it illegally...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Ah I see.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

I use illegaly almost everything......LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2005)

*NEW EVIDENCE*

CC was spotted today wearing make up and a hair clip with a false diamond in...this could alter the poll dramatically...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2005)

Right  Confused probably sums it up best.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 30, 2005)

just be thankful you weren't there, i was........

i should also point out that i had nothing to do with it! i just looked on and laughed!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2005)

But damn I looked pretty...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 30, 2005)

"HEY EVERYONE! Come see how good I look!" 


In another turn of events, I met an English girl at my school who I had never seen before, yesterday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

how english is english??


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2005)

I like the unibrow that u have on you CC.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 1, 2005)

Did my niece do your makeup?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

A couple of people before me had the girls put eyeliner on them, but nothing else...and before the end of class both of them washed it off...I said they could do what ever they want, so they covered me in EVERYTHING and then I happily marched around the school and home on the bus looking like that...

I like having no concern for myself


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2005)

That took some balls to do that. I give you credit for that.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 1, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

CC you are such a fuck-tard!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> CC you are such a fuck-tard!


You could say that again Alder!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> *NEW EVIDENCE*
> 
> CC was spotted today wearing make up and a hair clip with a false diamond in...this could alter the poll dramatically...



you're really gay


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I think that picture just sums it all up.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

yes. with that picture, no poll is never ever needed... i wouldn't do this even in my sfaest privacy... and you even show it up on such a medium like internet is... I think we should call you CC now - Crazy Clown


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I will say it again *FUCK-TARD*!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

i don't want to cause him psychical pain... i regret him


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

CC how could you do this to yourself, you have just confirmed what we all believed all along!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

Pisis said:


>


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

He is not goign to live htis one down.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

I have lived it down. I walked through bloody school without a care in the world, you know its virtually impossible for me to be embarassed


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2005)

please make some other stupid painting on your face i want to laugh more!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Does enamel come off with soap?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2005)

come on, be a man! soap is for gays.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I coudl use a good laugh again also.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

See look, im crazy all the time


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

for those that aren't sure, CC is the one that looks like he's either taking a serious dump or is about to eat everyone, possibly both........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Martyn and Vicky look like theyre awfully cosy too... 

And I think the massive dump would be as a result of me eating everyone lanc. 

Here I am again, being typically me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

god martyn looks so short!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

No everyone else is just so tall, and shingle isnt the most solid surface is it, so heavier things to tend to er, sink...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Harsh but funny  (and true)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I hope you were not trying to get the girl to your right (or any girl in the pic as a matter of fact) because you failed after that expression!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 6, 2005)

the guy in the red tshirt looks like mosquitoman!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hope you were not trying to get the girl to your right (or any girl in the pic as a matter of fact) because you failed after that expression!



I already have a girlfriend, and besides, 95% of the girls who go are either men or mongs, or a combination of the two


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

I find that disturbing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Here I am in another visit to the paper, looking the most superior of everyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

If I were you I would be hitting on the young lady kneeling on the ground man!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

No. Ill say it again, no. The paper is in black and white and is poor quality. You wouldnt even think of saying that if it was real life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Well on paper she is a looker! (well if I was your age)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Fair enough, but the guy standing at the back is pretty damn hot. OH wait, thats me... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh thats you, I thought it was a dog standing on its hind legs! Im sorry!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

I like dogs.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

OK  comversation stopper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Woo! I just bought me an 1/72 Re-2002 for £2.71! 8) Will go well with the CR.42 I won the other day too, dont you think?  Ahhh ebay, where would I be with out you. (Amazon, probably  )


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

Tavistock sqdn cadets?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, Tavistock sqdn Cadets. Not much else to say about it  (2312 perhaps...?)


----------

